# 5 Surprising Reasons Your Client’s GFCI Could Be Tripping



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm guessing all but Pass and Seymour gfi's are made in China now. I am getting more nuisance tripping with chinese junk as one would expect with outsourced junk, like Leviton's are, for sure. gfi's are not supposed to trip from length (breakers used mostly nowadays) nor from loads like motors (blow dryers) and everything on a kitchen counter so, to say that is a reason for them to trip is not a reason, it's faulty. not to mention, ok i will mention ALL DISHWASHERS AND WASHING MACHINES ARE REQUIRED TO BE GFI PROTECTED NOW. and sump pumps. Garage outlets, for EVER. i have seen those surge protectors trip them too. god help us all that install garbage and have to guarantee it, like Lowe's lighting fixtures, which are all junk. i have for 10 years required home builders to supply their own light fixtures so i dont have to guarantee them since they are all made in china, but lowes' are absolutely garbage. GFI's are only one notch above junk level.


----------



## Scratchbaker (May 6, 2020)

Very helpful. Licensed electricians failed to know that a GFCI outlet running an irrigation pump, triggered by a circuit relay, would trip often and then not water the plants. So I am learning to do this work myself. Sure you can blame the equipment but I find most failures are due to POOR WORKMANSHIP and semi-trained yet licensed electricians. SAD. Made in America workers aren't worth much these days. Also if U.S. sellers specified better quality components, the Chinese would sell those, too. Everyone's trying to save a buck and make a buck. Doesn't really work.


----------

